

The Technologies that Drive Lob - bavidar
https://www.lob.com/blog/tech-that-drive-lob

======
kumarski
Did using something other than AWS ever cross your mind?

Detailed post. Curious to see other API companies detail their construction
the same way.

~~~
lionheart
Yeah, I'd love hear more about the choice of infrastructure. To me, AWS
usually just seems to expensive compared to quality VPS host like Linode, but
maybe I'm missing some features that I could be taking advantage of on AWS.

------
thatmarvin
Mind getting into some details on what you liked/didn't like about hapi +
bookshelf?

